# Commen Crow Season about Over



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

It's been a fun season and I learned alot and had a wonderful time shooting at and hitting crows and sharing time afield with a few new locals with a crow hunting interest....

two mondays left to hunt and 1 of each Saturday and sunday left to call in Crows...and 1 more Friday ...

5 Days Left of N.Y.S. Commen Crow Season Till October. Glad I Am Seein' a few Woodchucks now and then...As they become a summer time " Time Burner " for me till seasons return.

they sure have smaller numbers and smaller groups then last month afield.. and they don't seem to react at all like they did even a month ago to our calls,decoys and sneaky set ups.. Seems the only few ways left to try are spot and stalk with a .22 or high powered air rifle and pick off a few on the ground eatting' corn scraps,roadkill that made it to the fields or just sitting in tree tops watching out for the rest that are in the areas feeding..

I was able to harvest 13 with the semi auto 12 gauge remington Model 48 sportmen,

I was able to Harvest 4 with my Remington 870 .12 gauge pump with full choke.

I was able to harvest 6 with my Boito .12 gauge over under ..

I was able to Harvest 1 with the .22 remington Pump with a 3-9x32 scope hit at 76 yards on the ground.

Thanks alot Bob and all that Have Hunted for years and allow us to learn from your words and wisedom some proven tips and helpful Ideas.. 
Thanks CrowBusters and Nodak for allowing us all a Place to share tips,ideas and Share in the Sport we all Enjoy...

Being Afield with Family and Friends and sharing Our wildlife and nature..

Between Now and Next season I Plan to Order All Crow Hunting Videos I Can find and Learn More from them and gather atless 4-6 more different Mouth calls.. as I Give them away to Others so I am not the only one Herding all the calls and others just sit aside the fields hoping atless one crow will circle near their shooting lanes..
As Most don't want to buy a Call If they Find they Don't have a interest after the first Hunt,Also they aren't sure which call to get.

Personally which sound real for me is the Cranky Crow and Hammerin Crow....But there is alot I have yet to Buy,ALSO I want to gather some woodcarved Calls.

Best wishes and God Bless all ..

Scottie_The_Boy " Steuben County N.Y. "


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Took Two Shots today at two different Crows about 2 hours apart and missed them both clean...

Got home from work and told the wife just a few days left and some daylight left,So I am grabbing the double barrel and a box of shells and two mouth calls and heading out till just before dark... got alot calling back to me from a distance yet only would shadow my location at a distance calling out the warning sounds and circling away from my spot to head back to inform the rest to stay clear of the sounds being called out from the travelroute between Hornell and Canisteo today....

Also the Temp Dropped alot and the hands froze so I came home early...

There is always Friday,Saturday,Sunday and Monday yet to try and gather atless 1 more crow to end the season on a high note...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Season for me Ended Yesturday Sunday the 29th.. As I called in a good number of crows and shot 6 of them..So I Didn't want to go out today and Not call in any crows and end season on a Harvestless day...

All in all It was a blast and I Hope over the summer to pick up a few new calls and decoys I can offer to others ........

Best wishes and thanks for Allowing me to be a member Nodak Outdoors.com ....

I Don't know the full Amount just yet of your site and what it all offers.. as I am Hooked on Crow Hunting alot and seem to Focus on one goal at a time.. Thou I once Trapped and..this fall I Want to Take Up Duck and Goose hunting also..
And my wife and I Both Archery Hunt whitetails...

So I may Spread my wings and Join a few more sites if I can keep up with replies and post..

As there is alot I can learn here ...

Thanks alot and best wishes Nodak Outdoors.com and members

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Scottie,

You don't need to buy half a dozen differen't crow calls. Just buy a Jack Mincey crow call or a Mallardtone crow call. Those are two of the very best on the market today.

www.crowbusters.com carries my instructional crow calling cd in the CrowMart Store on that web site. You can listen to the differen't calls on that cd and learn what they mean in the crow language.

I saw on one of your posts where you want to buy some crow hunting dvd's. The CrowMart Store carries dvd's on crow hunting as well.

Good luck with your new passion!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Bob,

I Plan to order 1 of each of the two calls you mentioned...

Also I want your crow dvd and I been try'n to track doiwn one of your art of crow hunting ones also..

For now With Bills and Jobs all over being cut and such.. I have been gathering goodies and extra gear around the house to sell to friends and get idea's of what I should list online so I could gather all the items stated at once off the net... More then likely it will all be ordered threw crowbusters.com as they atless have three of the items I want listed...Also I would have to be on the list to have the custom call made I am sure before November rolls around...

I Went out woodchuck hunting today after work to see how the crows look, and seem to be pairing up for the mating season...I plan to head back out tomorrow if the weather is nice with the atv and some pruning tools and a small saw.. so I can make some branches into brush piles in corners of the fields where I am not where I will be in the farmers way to plow the feilds or chop the corn... And then I can allow the crows to gather near them and such with some fresh woodchuck as meals for them as I harvest um' so they will Feel comfortible landing in trees near the locations...then I can hide out with my digital and collect some pics.

Today seen just 2 woodchucks and didn't get a shot at either with my remington .22 caliber pump... But any free time afield is better then laundry duty.. he he

Thanks again and I look forword to watching your video Bob and learning more tips ..

Scottie_The_Boy


----------

